# UNC, not the NCAA CHAMPIONS



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

any thoughts 870?? go ahead and bring up DUKE, however, everyone knows that they sucked this year. so that's old and boring stuff to come back at. UNC however had an OK, OK, team.

thoughts on their performance?????

aahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhahahahahhahahahahahh :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

hahaha ur funny, so u make fun of a team that beat the **** out of yours, ur a real cool dude, oh yeah like phredzink said a while ago, "go back yo ur world of warcraft" u loser. :withstupid:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

and you might be....................................who?????????????????? :eyeroll:

don't reply to me in the sports section until you know what your talking about......

870????????????????????????????????????????????

heck, and UNC fans, you rode me all year, now it's time to hear your excuses...........refs??? fans????? the ball????? too tired???? cmon, let's have it.

wasn't even a close game!!!! but a fun one to watch

870, your phone must be off or broken, it stopped accepting my calls yesterday from 4 pm till.....well, till now............is everything ok???


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Georgetown was the better team on Sunday.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Tator said:


> heck, and UNC fans, you rode me all year, now it's time to hear your excuses...........refs??? fans????? the ball????? too tired???? cmon, let's have it.
> 
> wasn't even a close game!!!! but a fun one to watch
> 
> 870, your phone must be off or broken, it stopped accepting my calls yesterday from 4 pm till.....well, till now............is everything ok???


UNC deserved to lose... you could almost feel it was going to happen midway thru the 4th quarter... They had a nice comfortable 11 point lead but instead of continuing to execute low post offense they started getting tired and launching short armed 3's... Georgetown pounced and ran back at them. It was poor leadership on the guard's fault not to make his team maintain patience and then drive the hoop if nothing low was open.

It was sad to watch them P!ss their season down their leg due to laziness when it counted most.

Georgetown was clearly more inspired to go for the jugular that day.

Ryah


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

why do you think I picked them in my bracket over UNC!!!

cmon, it was a dead giveaway from the start of the tourney fellas!!!!

unc was good, not great!!!! but I guess die hard fans just have to keep dreamin................................................................

by the way, 870, your phone is off the fritz now, it works...... :wink:

it's weird, I made like a dozen calls after that game, and no ones phone was working............weird how service can get on a sunday afternoon

:lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I still don't know what your talking about, the women are leading Purdue in the elite 8 as we speak. Might be a little premature on saying that UNC is not the NCAA CHAMPIONS! Where are the duke women at??


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

they lost, haven't you been paying attention to the WNCAA???????

it was a heartbreaker!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> they lost, haven't you been paying attention to the WNCAA???????
> 
> it was a heartbreaker!!!


Exactly!!!!

UNC women are in the Final 4


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Tator said:


> why do you think I picked them in my bracket over UNC!!!
> 
> cmon, it was a dead giveaway from the start of the tourney fellas!!!!
> 
> unc was good, not great!!!! but I guess die hard fans just have to keep dreamin................................................................


LMAO ... it was luck that Georgetown won that night... normally UNC would beat them 4 out of 5 games... heck they were KILLING them all thru the game up to that point.

I concede that they lost. Heck they got stomped the last 8 minutes. But to imply that Georgetown was clearly an obvious better team (and an easy bracket pick) is ludicrous and ridiculous. UNC fell apart. Georgetown just happened to be playing them when it happened.

:eyeroll:

I've maintained since Tourney selection day that UNC had the hardest bracket to get thru. Georgetown was a final 4 selection since pre-Season picks. There is no way they should have met at that point of the brackets. G'town is an awesome team... and should have been a higher seed in another bracket. To me that game was more like a possible national Championship game and more competitive than the upcoming ones are....

Nice try though.... :wink:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Little known fact.....Tator picked UNC to win it all in my bracket challenge.


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Ryan there was no luck involved in the Georgetown win. G-Town was and is a better team and that is why they are in the final four. Dont make up excuses, UNC was beat hands down.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

So by your theory, the horrible shooting down the stretch should be attributed to Georgetown's stellar defense?? Please, they were missing wide open shots.

What exactly does beat hands down in this sense mean? They lost, they obviously didn't have what it took to go to the next level. For anyone to make it sound like this was an easy win for Geogetown is only kidding themselves. Carolina had every opportunity to bury them(which obviously they didn't). A wide open shot to win the game, and made 1 fg in the final 6 minutes of regulation. So if they freaked out and made 2 fg in that final stretch then would UNC have beat Georgetown hands-down??


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

> So by your theory, the horrible shooting down the stretch should be attributed to Georgetown's stellar defense?? Please, they were missing wide open shots.


so what your saying, by a team doing this, they are NCAA champion quality????? cmon, they got beat BY GEORGETOWN!!!!!!! they got beat, that simple, they DON'T deserve a spot in the final 4, THEY GOT BEAT!!!

quit making excuses, they got beat by a better team man, cmon. I'm the first to admit that duke sucked balls this year, AT LEAST I'LL ADMIT IT MAN!!! UNC didn't deserve a spot in the final 4, just cuz they had an off night. a championship team doesn't have an off night, they win when they need to. UNC didn't. believe that, and I'll respect you as a UNC fan

kindfully yours
tator

p.s. at least you still have your womans team playing, got that goin for ya...............which is nice.....................me...............I have total consciousness on my deathbed goin for me.................which is also nice


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Pull your head out and breath for a second....I already said that UNC got beat by the better team. They scored more points, they got the W. I didn't make any excuses, I simply pointed out the reason they lost.

It is no different than a ND high school team gettin whooped by an NBA team. There would be a reason for it, they obviously didn't make the shots they needed to.

Maybe get out of defense mode for once, I know that you've been in it all year long with your horrible duke squad. Season is over, time to unwind a little bit.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

exactly, unwind a little 870, holy jesus. didn't you get any washer throwin in tonight or what???? seem a little on the edge still. settle dude

or maybe it's all the snows and blues you DIDN'T shoot this spring. whatever it is, settle down......................if you need some help unwinding, me and the wife will be painting the baby's room tonight, stop on by.................or not.............

someone's nerve button just got pushed

you'd think for someone as use to losing in bball as you, you'd be able to take a loss a little better than you have................................it's just a game 870, just a game. but like I said before, only the experts could've picked that game right...........like myself.......for some reason I was really drunk when I picked them in your league........cuz it's the only league I picked them in!!!! the other 2 I'm in 1st and 5th place.

someday you'll be as great as the TATOR

sorrowfully, yet joyfully yours
the one


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

WOW....your case is even worse than I first thought. Funny you mention painting......fumes.......paint chips.......it's all becoming clear to me now.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

crap, I left your golf clubs outside today, thought you were going to pick them up................................


----------

